# West German Showline in Michigan



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I am looking for a WG Showline pup. I want to get it at the end of July. I have found a breeder who has what I am looking for and a litter due at that time, any thoughts on them.

Index


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I see these people advertising their dogs ALL THE TIME on Hoobly. Don't see any health testings on their dogs.. not a big fan. 

See lol. European Champion Line Stud Service ,va4 Schutzhund #3 Dam, Va2 Sch#3 Arminius Grandson !! in Grant, Michigan - Hoobly Classifieds I don't like breeders that have to advertise on websites such as Hoobly. 

Oh, and another one. German Shepherd Pups Soon,european Daughter Of Germany V3 Gio Von Frankengold,va5 Ingodds Agassi Grand Daughter in Grant, Michigan - Hoobly Classifieds

Not a very impressive pedigree... none of the dogs have any testings shown expect for two. 

A good breeder that I heard of was Michigan German Shepherd | German Shepherd Puppies for Sale | German Shepherd Breeders I don't really know if they are West German but they are breeding for the right reasons and have gorgeous dogs, I'm pretty sure it is GSL. I was going to get a puppy from them around October but then I found Troy. Their puppies can be a little pricy though.  
Here's their FB page as well: https://www.facebook.com/vonbuchmann.shepherds


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

dz0qp5 said:


> I am looking for a WG Showline pup. I want to get it at the end of July. I have found a breeder who has what I am looking for and a litter due at that time, any thoughts on them.
> 
> Index


Not a breeder I would be impressed with at all. "Our dog's great great great grandsire was ipo3!" Bragging about past achievements is a way to hide the lack of achievements on their own dogs. I didn't see a single title or health certification. And I would NEVER buy from a breeder that bragged about their "120lb" stud. The dog is either very fat, or way oversized. And neither is healthy, especially in a working breed. The FCI and SV standard calls for a maximum height of 26 inches and a maximum weight of 88lbs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

agree with von buchmann, I train with the owner of the kennel, , they work their own, trial and show, very actively involved. 
I'll also recommend Alta-Tollhaus, again breeder works, shows, trials.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I did send an email to Von buchmann but they wanted $3300, which was out of my price range.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

That's around the price range that you'll fine for a show line puppy. What are you looking for in a dog?


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I was hoping to get something for around 2k. Perhaps that is not possible.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Plenty of good working line breeders for under 2k. Unfortunately most WGSL breeders are around the 3k price range


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the help everyone. I have owned 2 American line dogs and they were both great dogs. I was thinking about changing it up and getting WGSL, but I will probably stick with an American line. The WGSL are more than I want to spend.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Alta-Tollhaus or Buchmann


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Look into working line breeders, different from ASLs, usually priced much better and a good breeder will be able to match you with the right dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wonder if dz0qp5 meant Am pet lines, the ASL breeders are not around as much...though if the Am showline is what you are really looking for, l would look at this breeder in MI https://www.facebook.com/elizabeth.wilkerson.1?fref=ts


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Not all quality WGSL pups from health tested and titled parents are priced at 2500+ 

I know several WGSL breeders that sell their pups for 1500-2500. Parents are hip and elbow certified and have been titled in IPO or other sport venues. 

I don't think you need to pay 3k plus for a nice WGSL


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gosh a WGSL runs around 1500 around here. Are you willing to travel or look further than Michigan?


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

the breeder I got my puppy from will have puppys the end of this month. 600. mine is a wonderful puppy and puppies from this breeder are so smart they have taken them on as bomb squad dogs, private message me if you want her info, she is in richmond mi


----------

